# Any Ultron Snap Change users out there?



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 19, 2019)

I picked up an Ultron kit recently, (sadly without instructions), and have had no luck contacting someone at the company for a pdf instruction file.  Their contact page on the website does not work and their phone goes to FAX after a few unanswered rings.
Anyone out there that can help out?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 19, 2019)

Have you looked at there product support page? 






						Ultron Snap Change tool changer, for R8 spindle on bridgeport,lagun,sharp,acra,acer,enco,msc...
					

R8 quick change tooling and toolholders. Quick change tooling for R8 spindles.



					www.snapchange.com


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 19, 2019)

I pretty much have it figured out, but the website instructions are pretty vague.
I was also hoping for an instruction manual I could download as well.
I have a J had so it looks like I need to make a stand-off to mount it but I wanted to ask the owner if the riser is available ready made for the J head.


----------



## TomS (Mar 19, 2019)

I use the Ultron Snap Change system and have some literature that was sent to me by Ultron a few years ago.  I believe I have installation instructions.  Let me dig through my files and see specifically what I have.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks Tom!  No reply back yet from Ultron.  
I've got the Falcon system right now which I like well enough.  
I was intrigued by the low stick-out of the Ultron system and I ended up putting in a low ball offer on a 20pc Ultron set on eBay on a lark during an eBay 15% off promo.  To my surprise it was accepted so I got an extra $100 off with the promo as well.


----------



## TomS (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the owner has retired.  Last I spoke with him was about five years ago and at that time he was working with his son to take over the business.  

I like my Ultron system!  The low stickout is a definite plus.  My system is installed on a PM-932 mill converted to CNC.  It's a relatively light weight machine but performs well enough for my needs.  I had to make an adapter/spacer to replicate the length through the head of a Bridgeport to get mine to work.  It wasn't a big deal just took some time and material. 




I've attached a sales brochure, User's Manual, and setup sheets that I hope will be useful to you.  The setup sheets are specific to my installation so may not apply to your installation.  I provided the setup sheet info to Ultron and they made me a drawbar spacer to get the through head length correct rather than cutting and rethreading the drawbar. 

If you have any further questions or need more user feedback let me know.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks Tom!
I had the Smithy version of your square column mill, (still do and need to get around to selling it).  I ended up making a riser for mine as well to hold a Kurt power drawbar.  Very nice job on yours.  That's a clean setup!
Eric


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 24, 2019)

I have the Ultron system setup now.  It works pretty slick!  I'm thinking of buying a cheap chinese ER20 -R8 tool holder to cut down and see how tough it will be to make my own tool holders.  I'm thinking of simply threading a hold in the end so I can easily adjust the pull stud to the correct offset, loctiting it in place.
I also just bought a nice 2" face mill mounted to an Ultron Super holder.  Any idea how Ultron's super drive mounts to the spindle?  Compression fitting, pinch screw, etc?  Shouldn't be too hard to make one of those.
Eric


----------



## TomS (Mar 24, 2019)

AiR_GuNNeR said:


> I have the Ultron system setup now.  It works pretty slick!  I'm thinking of buying a cheap chinese ER20 -R8 tool holder to cut down and see how tough it will be to make my own tool holders.  I'm thinking of simply threading a hold in the end so I can easily adjust the pull stud to the correct offset, loctiting it in place.
> I also just bought a nice 2" face mill mounted to an Ultron Super holder.  Any idea how Ultron's super drive mounts to the spindle?  Compression fitting, pinch screw, etc?  Shouldn't be too hard to make one of those.
> Eric



You will like it more as you use it.  The Ultron system was the best tooling purchase I've made for my mill.  

I don't have a clue how the Super Drive mounts to the spindle.  

I've made a few holders myself.  Here's a pic of a face mill arbor I made from an R8 arbor.  I also made a couple of drill chuck arbors.  The ER20 holder won't work as the through hole is about 1/2".  I tried!  What you can do is buy a straight shank ER holder and use it in one of your Ultron set screw holders.  That's what I did.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 25, 2019)

That looks like a clean job on tool holder.  Did you build a fixture to help out in placing/machining the bottom of the pull stud relative to the taper?


----------



## TomS (Mar 26, 2019)

AiR_GuNNeR said:


> That looks like a clean job on tool holder.  Did you build a fixture to help out in placing/machining the bottom of the pull stud relative to the taper?



Yes, I machined a collar with a internal R8 taper then took precise measurements from the end of a Ultron toolholder.  Using these measurements I machined the arbor pull stud features slightly short.  Then I lightly skim cut the R8 taper until the measurement from the end of the pull stud to my fixture was the same as the measurement taken from the Ultron holder.  I'll post some pictures today that shows what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## TomS (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's pictures of the fixture/measuring jig I referenced in my post above.  Hope this is helpful.

The bore is a R8 taper that fits over the tool holder.  Oh, and I got my CNC lathe operational today so I snuck in a shot of my first attempt.  The gcode needs a little tweeking but most importantly the taper fits my spindle perfectly. 




The measuring jig facilitates accurately measuring the pull stud end dimensions in relation to the taper.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 27, 2019)

Both parts look great. 
I made several Tormach style type tool holders in the past . In order to get the bore concentric, I machine them in place. 
I first made the hole .020 undersize on the lathe.  Then I mounted it in my C&C mill and with a small carbide boring bar held vertical, machined the hole out to within .005”. Then I use a reamer to finish the sizing.
I wish I had access to a CNC lathe. I may try using the mill has a lathe with really light cuts.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Mar 29, 2019)

Did you make the collet and the fixture out of 4140?  Nice finish on those.  Where they ground as well?
Eric


----------



## TomS (Mar 29, 2019)

AiR_GuNNeR said:


> Did you make the collet and the fixture out of 4140?  Nice finish on those.  Where they ground as well?
> Eric



The fixture is made of 4140 pre-hard.  It's what I had on hand.  Any material would work as it's for measuring only.  The "collet" was machined from aluminum.  It was a test piece only to see how my gcode worked out.  As you can tell from the picture I have some work to do in that regard.   No grinding done on either part.  Ultimately I will make the tool holders from some sort of pre-hardened alloy steel.


----------

